# mount bracket for westendorf ta 28 loader



## toreed47 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 1989 6610 ford series ll 4x4 cab tractor. I found a good deal on a westendorf TA-28 loader it comes with mount brackets to fit a Belarus 825. Does any one know if you can modify the mounts to fit my 6610? New one's from westendorf are 1399 dollars. Can buy the loader for around $ 2,000 and it looks like new. Westendorf mount bracket part # FO12 but I have not found a used set.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Considering the cost of a new Westendorf mounts, I'd take your tractor and the Belarus mount brackets to a welding shop and have them make it fit.


----------

